# How is Thapar University?



## isaac12345 (May 18, 2015)

Hi all!

I have option to go to Thapar University for a masters. I am right now undecided between a M.Tech in VLSI design or Energy Technology and Management. As I did my bachelors from abroad I dont have much information or feel regarding the education quality here at the masters level. 

If someone's aware, could you please provide me with some well informed opinions about how Thapar University is for their master's program,especially as compared to universities in Germany and Australia? Would much appreciate it.

Thanks in advance! 

- - - Updated - - -

*bump* Anyone?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

Go for German unis.

better in all respects. 

actually, there is no real comparison.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Go for German unis.
> 
> better in all respects.
> 
> actually, there is no real comparison.



Thanks!

Why would you say so? Past experience?


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Australia for awesome chicks and for the rest stick with Germany.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Why would you say so? Past experience?



friends 



$hadow said:


> Australia for awesome chicks and for the rest stick with Germany.



germany has some ground shaking chicks as well


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> germany has some ground shaking chicks as well



And Beer!! Oktoberfest!!


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

^^Education is free in Germany and other scandinavian, nordic countries.
Countries and Universities offering free education in Europe


----------



## Neo (May 19, 2015)

Thapar is decent. Not too good, not too bad. Do you have any other options?


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

RCuber said:


> And Beer!! *Oktoberfest*!!



that reminds me.

google this: 



Spoiler



Regina Deutinger.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> that reminds me.
> 
> google this:
> 
> ...



Looks like it is time to pay Germany a visit already been to Australia and it was awesome.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 21, 2015)

Neo said:


> Thapar is decent. Not too good, not too bad. Do you have any other options?



Not amongst Indian ones. Its basically my father pushing me for it. Dunno why he holds it in such esteem. That's why I was wondering. I wouldn't mind going abroad especially europe if the economic conditions for job prospects weren't so f-ed up!

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Looks like it is time to pay Germany a visit already been to Australia and it was awesome.



HAHA! How was Australia in terms of society, weather, transportation, people's attitudes,etc? And may I ask what you went there for?

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> ^^Education is free in Germany and other scandinavian, nordic countries.
> Countries and Universities offering free education in Europe



Oh yea! Even for international students in some scandinavian countries. Amazing how much further they have been in terms of education and providing education. Check this out to get an idea of how it is and how its changing - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPTdrucKMvE   You'll be able to identify many elements of GERM in the Indian education system.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> And Beer!! Oktoberfest!!



True that! Only beer I ever liked in the WORLD was in Germany


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 9, 2015)

*bump*?


----------

